# DCIMAN32.dll for Windows 7



## kecole (Jul 5, 2010)

I continue to get an error msg saying that dciman32.dll is missing from my computer when I start it...it shows this when trying to start setup.exe ( I think for my printer since it is not recognizing the printer and wont let me add it do to this error. It also says this for RTC media, and Active movie window...All other programs are working on my computer. I saw a thread that said it mite be a virus but all that I have read thus far suggests it is not. please help! this is on desktop hp pavillion model a4316f, and product number AY570AA#ABA


----------



## Lozzy-loz (Feb 5, 2010)

You could try downloading the missing .dll and place it in the installation directory of the program you are trying to start or if that that does not work place it into the system32 directory.The file will of course will need unzipping before placing in a directory.http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?dciman32


----------

